# Solved: Whats my PC power consumption?



## MotoX86 (Feb 16, 2008)

I want to figure out how much it costs for me to leave my pc on for 24hrs.
What are the factors that contribute to watt use?
Is there an easy way in the system that will tell me my consumption of power?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can't measure it from within the PC, you need to buy a little meter.


----------



## MotoX86 (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a meter, how do I use it on the PC?
Test it through the charge port or where at?
Also what setting? (hopefully I wont blow the fuse)


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I believe you connect the computer's power plug into it and plug the meter into the wall.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I use a Kill-A-Watt meter to measure the power for devices.


----------



## MotoX86 (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info.


----------

